# Uh....



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

What?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I call bull ****


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Is this new trend is St. Peters........ Hope it doesn't come across the river........:lol:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You got Jonhs working for you now??


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Now that is handicap accessible.lol


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I would say it's just set in there.... No one is that dumb.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Surely you jest.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> You got Jonhs working for you now??



I couldn't think of the name. For some reason I thought it was jnosh.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

It was a joke. The sink lifted out when I was putting a new faucet in. Thought it was funny.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I laughed so hard!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

That's where I pipe my illegally installed T/P Relief valve! When I pipe them at all! ;-) ;-)


----------

